# Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln



## Johnnie Walker (6. Oktober 2013)

.....


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Hast du denn Bisse, die du nicht bemerkst? ich schau mir zwischendurch immer mal den gufi an, ob neue bissspuren dran sind. wenn nicht, hast du auch keine bisse verpasst.

schnur beobachte ich insb in der ersten absinkphase direkt nach dem wurf, da dann die schnur am längsten ist und idR am wenigsten Spannung hat. ansonsten noch bei starker strömung, aber ich konzentriere mich meist auf das 'tock'


----------



## Wallersen (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Moin,
ich beobachte zwar eigentlich immer die Schnur wenn ich mit Gufi angele aber das dient weniger der Bisserkennung.
In Erster Linie verrät mir die Schnur wann der Köder unten ist, da man das grade auf größere Distanzen in flachen oder schlammigen bzw Stehenden Gewässern kaum über die Rute spüren kann.
Die Eigentliche Bisserkennung erfolgt über das Fühlen an der Rute.
In seltenen Fällen verrät einem aber auch die Schnur einen Biss welcher in der Rute kaum spürbar ist.
Dann schnellt die leicht durchhängende Schnur plötzlich nach oben anstatt weiter zu erschlaffen wie es der Fall ist wenn der Köder den Grund erreicht.
Das kommt aber nur äußerst selten vor und die meisten dieser vermeintlichen Bisse kann ich auch nicht verwerten, dennoch hat es auch schon fische gebracht welche ich über die Rute nicht gespürt hätte.

Sich aleine auf die Schnur zu verlassen halte ich für den falschen Weg. Das beobachten der Schnur ist lediglich eine zusätzliche Informationsquelle die mehr dazu dient zu wissen wann der Köder am Grund ist denn zur Bisserkennung.


----------



## STORM_2012 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Schnur beobachten falls der tock nicht ankommt hat mir schon etliche fische gebracht.


----------



## Perch-Noob (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Schnur beobachten falls der tock nicht ankommt hat mir schon etliche fische gebracht.



Hab nichts dagegen einzuwenden.  Sonst halt noch den Finger am Blank oder noch besser in der Schnur & dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## STORM_2012 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Finger in der Schnur finde ich doof meine Finger sind dafür auch zu kurz


----------



## bobbykron (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich beobachte zwar eigentlich immer die Schnur wenn ich mit Gufi angele aber das dient weniger der Bisserkennung.
> In Erster Linie verrät mir die Schnur wann der Köder unten ist, da man das grade auf größere Distanzen in flachen oder schlammigen bzw Stehenden Gewässern kaum über die Rute spüren kann.
> Die Eigentliche Bisserkennung erfolgt über das Fühlen an der Rute.
> ...



|good:

Würde ich so unterschreiben


----------



## bobbykron (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Finger in der Schnur finde ich doof meine Finger sind dafür auch zu kurz



Das hat nix mit kurzen Fingern zu tun. Im Idealfall hast du dafür ne Rolle mit grader Übersetzung und dann ist das schnurlaufröllchen beim stop immer ober. Dann ist es ganz easy


----------



## benihana (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit kurzen Fingern zu tun. Im Idealfall hast du dafür ne Rolle mit grader Übersetzung und dann ist das schnurlaufröllchen beim stop immer ober. Dann ist es ganz easy



So siehts aus, habe auch immer den Finger an der Schnur. Dadurch fühlt man selbst den kleinsten anfasser.


----------



## Brettener86 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Schnur am finger finde ich auch am sensibelsten. Falls das nicht geht Rutenspitze oder Schnurbogen beobachten.


----------



## Colli_HB (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Das Tock in der Rute merkt man eindeutig. Daneben sollte man immer den Schnurbogen beobachten. Manchmal sieht man wie die Schnur abläuft oder kurz zuckt und das ohne Tock.


----------



## siloaffe (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich mache alles übers Gefühl. 

Dabei sollte man aber bedebken das ich außschließlich im rhein angel und da sind die Zander nicht gerade zimperlich. Im Stillwasser sihl die sach natürlich ganz anders aus.......


----------



## Schmokk (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Bei mir ist es bisher so gewesen das ich eigentlich auf die Schnur achte, aber eher das "tock" im Blank merke bevor ich es in Schnur oder Spitze sehen konnte. |uhoh:


----------



## ameisentattoo (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Dass die Zander im Rhein durchweg aggressiv beißen kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
Neulich erst hatte ich einen Fisch, der einfach den Gummi am Schwanz festgehalten hat, mehrfach! Erst der Wechsel auf Stinger hat den Fisch gebracht.
Bei einem anderen Fisch war einfach nur die Spannung weg, ohne Tock.
Aber meistens ist es das berüchtigte Tock!

Wie ich fische, kommt auf die Umstände an. Normalerweise habe ich nur den Finger am Blank. Wenn ich das Gefühl habe, da war was, kontrolliere ich erstmal den Gufi. Dann wird ggf. der Stinger montiert und der Finger auf die Schnur gelegt.

Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit immer sensibler werde.
Ich fische auch oft gegen die Strömung. Das hätte früher nicht funktioniert.

Micky

Checked by project PRISM


----------



## Tommes63 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Schließe mich Wallersen an, gut beschrieben.#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich so viele Bisse die nur über die Schnur zu erkennen sind noch nicht hatte. 
Klar ist es immer das "Tock" was in den meisten Fällen das Signal zum Anschlag gibt. Das ist es doch auch was uns alle so süchtig macht, nicht wahr?
Viele vorsichtige Bisse erkenne ich ob es nun die Erfahrung ist oder was auch immer über den Ruten Blank. Selbst ganz vorsichtige Anfasser behaupte ich fast eindeutig identifizieren zu können. Fühlt sich wie ein klackern an. Aber irgendwie weicher als beim Rollen über Kies…ich kanns nicht beschreiben. Auch einfache Attacken oder Wischer sind als diese über den Blank zu merken. Da weiss man zumindest, dass man im richtigen Bereich mit seinem Gummi unterwegs ist. 
Ganz ganz selten komt es zu einer "Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht - Situation". Durchgezogen und …hängt.

Kurzum, Blank macht viel aus, auf die Spitze achte ich nicht, die Schnur aber immer im Auge!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

moin, 
die schnur habe ich zwar auch immer im blick, aber so habe ich erst einen biss erkannt(der durch großen schnurbogen nicht im blank ankam).

bei leichten jigs/großem schnurbogen...kommt es wohl oft dazu, dass die bisse nur an der schnur zu sehen sind.
ich fische dann immer "etwas" schwerer(oft doppelt so schwer wie meine mitangler)-dann kommen die bisse auch als klarer tock an.
es gibt dann allerdings etwas mehr fehlbisse von den zwergen.

ich finde jedenfalls, dass sich die bisse bei etwas höheren jig-gewichten härter anfühlen...vielleicht auch nur einbildung|rolleyes

wenn man den "finger in die schnur"-trick beherrscht ist das bestimmt ne gute sache-ich bleib aber beim "blinden" fischen


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Mit einer guten Rute muss man nicht auf die Schnur achten, da merkt man auch den Zupfer durch den Schnurbogen.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant, aber in Flüssen wie der Rhein muss man sich echt zu 99 auf seine Rute und das Gefühl was sie einem zurück gibt verlassen. 
Aber ich werde es trotzdem mal testen, ob man wirklich Bisse über die Schnur erkennen im Rhein.


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Schnur beobachten ist mir auf die Dauer zu nervig geworden. Ich achte jetzt ausschlieslich auf die Spitze.
Gerade wenn der Wind geht ist das mit der Schnur beobachtung nicht so toll


----------



## Walsumer80 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Bei mir kommt es immer darauf an,ob ich alleine oder mit Kollegen angeln geh.

Wenn ich alleine gehe,angel ich auf jeden Fall konzentrierter,da wird die Schnur und die Spitze beobachtet.

Wenn ich mit Kollegen gehe,müssen sie halt schon richtig drauf knallen,damit ich die Bisse bemerke.


----------



## _Chris (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

...ich achte vornehmlich auf die Spitze, habe im Augenwinkel aber immer die Schnur mit im Blick.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Vor einigen Jahren hab ich sehr aktiv an der Donau mit Gufi auf Zander geangelt.

Ich hab Monate gebraucht, bis ich´s raus hatte.
In der ersten Zeit hab ich nur Hecht und Barsch gefangen.
Irgendwann ist der Knoten dann doch endlich geplatzt und von da an fing ich regelmäßig.

:mSchlüssel zum Erfolg war bei mir, die Schur genau zu beobachten und sofort alles, was auch nur ansatzweise ungewöhnlich war, anzuschlagen!
Getockt haben nicht mal 50%...


Beim Feedern konnte ich diesen Effekt noch extremer beobachten:
Aus Geiz hatte 15-50m lange, gelbe und grüne  Restücke verknotet als Hautschnur.
:mIrgendwann fiel mir auf, daß ich an den Knoten z.T. sehr deutlich Bisse erkennen (und verwerten) konnte, von denen an der feinsten Feederspitze nichts mehr ankam!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Schlüssel zum Erfolg war bei mir, die Schur genau zu beobachten und sofort alles, was auch nur ansatzweise ungewöhnlich war, anzuschlagen!
> Getockt haben nicht mal 50%...



Hast du auch in der Strömung gefischt?


----------



## thanatos (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Mit einer guten Rute muss man nicht auf die Schnur achten, da merkt man auch den Zupfer durch den Schnurbogen.


 
#6Da beneide ich dich aber über dein tolles Gefühl,obwohl 
ich doch ein wenig zweifle.Zu 99,99% macht´s bei mir auch 
tock aber hab schon zweimal Glück gehabt das ich den Biss
an der Schnur erkannt habe,gleich beim Einfallen des Gufis
bei maximalem Schnurbogen .Der Anhieb war mörderisch hat aber gesessen,aber das sind eher Ausnahmen da ich eigendlich
nicht so sehr auf die fast unsichtbare Strippe achte.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

So, da ich eh neue Schnur brauche, bestelle ich mir gleich mal gelbe und werde es testen.

Gruß
  Michael


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Über die Schnur erkenne ich auf Distanz (fische am Rhein), wenn der Köder am Boden angekommen ist. Selten erkennt man Bisse über die Schnur.... es sei denn man weiss, dass der Spot ca. 5m Tief ist und auf halben Wege die Schnur stoppt... dann hat ein Räuber den Köder nach dem Auswurf abgefangen 

Das meiste geht aber echt nur über den Blank. Die Strömung zerrt schon heftig am Gerät. Man hat aber immer "Zug" auf der Gerte und merkt eig ganz gut, wann der Köder unten ist. Teils zuckt bei meiner SS3 die Spitze leicht zurück (Spitze entlastet sich). Aber das merkt man alles bis ins Handteil.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

@ johnnie walker...wenn du in stillen gewässern angelst kannst du dich auf deine/n rutenblank/spitze verlassen...in flüssen solltest du dir die taktik aneignen, den zeigefinger an der schnur zu haben....es gibt hier einige threads in denen es um die perfekte zanderrute geht. Das ist alles unsinn, es sei denn NIKON entwickelt bald ruten (ich schlag schon an wenn du den biss noch nicht gemerkt hast...ich bin eine nikon). Es dauert ein wenig um sich diese taktik anzueignen, es geht auch nicht mit dem neuem "ultra light micro"  zeugs...aber wenn du den dreh(im wahrsten sinne des wortes) erstmal drauf hast, kannst du dir ne ganze menge an geld und fehlbissen sparen..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Und das mit den Finger in die Schnur legen geht eig nur bei ner Rolle mit gerader Übersetztung.... oder extrem langen Fingern, oder man hält die Rute weit oberhalb des Foregrips am Blank um dann in die Schnur geifen zu können


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich bin für einen Gummiköder mit eingebauter cam, der Bildschirm wird auf dem Blank befestigt. So bekommt man alles mit. Datenübertragung erfolgt über die Schnur.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ne das ist alles nicht allzu schwer...auch die übersetzung spielt nicht so dir rolle(haha..rolle). Den zeigefinger hat man ja sowieso immer auf höhe des schnurlaufröchlens. Da einfach immer soweit einkurbeln bis das röllchen zum blank steht und dann einfach Zeigefinger ran an die schnur...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

@bountyhunter....

Haha ^^... und als stromgenerator dient die rolle quasi als dynamo xD

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Klar und am tag solar

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Müsste man nur noch irgendwie hinbekommen ne glasfaserschnur so dünn, elastisch und isoliert zu basteln...dann sind all unsere probleme gelöst...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Denke eine Frequenz zur Datenübertragung bekommt man in 100 jahren sicher hin. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## siloaffe (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Leute, Wat, zur Hölle raucht ihr??? 


















Ich will dat auch!!!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Das kommt wenn man eine Woche lernt, ohne seine Rute in die Hand zu nehmen und zu schwingen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

^^.....

Oder wir fahren nach Tschernobyl zum angeln. ..da gabs auf Dmax ne folge von "flussmonster"...da wurden zander als lässiger beifang beim welsangeln betitelt...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tigersclaw (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

und wir kommen alle mit nem strahlenden lächeln zurück


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Aber nur wenn die 2 Köpfe haben

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (1. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Pfahaaaa xD

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Chris (3. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

...ich melde mich auch noch mal zu Wort !

Die Geschichte mit "Finger an die Schnur legen" funktioniert nur wirklich gut, wenn man eine gerade Übersetzung hat. Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass es Konzentrationswunder gibt, die über Stunden dieses mit einer ungeraden Übersetzung tun und trotzdem hellwach sind.

Ich fische eine SSII von Weckesser und habe mich selbst mal beobachtet:
Der Blick ist stur auf die Rutenspitze gerichtet. Ich erkenne wann der GuFi am Boden ankommt und bei einem Tock erkenne ich an der Spitze, ob es ein harter Steinkontakt oder ein Biss war. Bei einem Biss schlägt die Spitze Richtung Köder aus, bei einem Steinkontakt nicht. Wie wie schon geschrieben, habe ich im Augenwinkel immer noch die Schnur im Blick, wenn auch nur ansatzweise. Das reicht aber, um etwaige "Fallbisse", habe mir den Ausdruck mal ausgeliehen, am Zusammenfallen der Schnur auszumachen bzw. merke ich zusätzlich über den Blank, dass ich den Köderkontakt verloren habe. Bisher bin ich der Meinung, dass ich persönlich dadurch die wenigsten Fische "verdaddelt" habe .


----------



## drehteufel (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

_Chris, mit der Rute fühlst Du doch jeden kleinen Kieselstein am Grund, ohne den Finger an die Schnur halten zu müssen.#h

Für mich wieder mal ein Beweis, dass man eben nicht immer und schon gar nicht überall nur über den Blank fühlt, was am Ende der Schnur mit dem Köder passiert.

Ich selbst fische die SS3 und für mich ist das Beobachten der Rutenspitze und der Schnur mindestens genauso wichtig, wie den Kontakt zu fühlen, gerade dann, wenn der Grund nicht hart und mit Steinen übersät ist und es eben kein eindeutiges Tock gibt. Ist für mich bei Kopfgewichten von 7 oder 10g schwer vorstellbar, dass ein klares Tock beim Auftreffen des Köders in 30m Entfernung fühlbar ist, lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.

Nachts muss man sich halt fast ausschließlich auf das Fühlen konzentrieren, oft kommt das Zählen der Sekunden hinzu.


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich finde, sich nur auf das Tock zu verlassen führt schnell dazu, daß man beim Zanderangeln verlassen ist. Grade im Stillwasser.

Ich mache das daran fest, daß bei Wind die Zahl der Bisse spürbar sinkt, weil man die Bisse eben nicht in der Schnur sieht und nur wenige Zander wirklich richtig reintocken und dann häufig auch ebenso schnell wieder loslassen.

Auf Zander gilt es, die Schnur im Blick zu haben und jegliches fragwürdige Schnurverhalten mit einem Anhieb zu quittieren.

Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen das "Vergnügen" mehrmals mit jemanden auf Zander zu fahren, der die Gummiangelei mit Blick auf Schnur und Spitze sehr sehr gut beherrscht, während ich als passionierter Hechtangler eher auf deutliche Einschläge warte und nicht immer konzentriert auf die Spitze/ Schnur gucke. 

Das Fangergebnis war ein klares 5:2 für den Kollegen  .


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich finde, sich nur auf das Tock zu verlassen führt schnell dazu, daß man beim Zanderangeln verlassen ist. Grade im Stillwasser.
> 
> Ich mache das daran fest, daß bei Wind die Zahl der Bisse spürbar sinkt, weil man die Bisse eben nicht in der Schnur sieht und nur wenige Zander wirklich richtig reintocken und dann häufig auch ebenso schnell wieder loslassen.
> 
> ...



Das,das Fangergebniss was mit der Bisserkennung zu tun hatte kannst du nicht sagen, bzw beweisen. Also ist es nicht wirklich sicher, und damit für mich eine unbrauchbare Aussage


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Hatte es, glaub mir. Das verraten mir Bisspuren auf dem Gummi.

Sicher kann man das nicht an ein zwei Fischen festmachen. Trotzdem tockt nicht jeder Zander, es beißen mehr, als man spürt.


----------



## Fr33 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

@ Vermesser

was Zanderbisse im Gummi angeht. Die siehst du in der Regel gar nicht, da der Zander seine Beute wie fast alle barschartigen einsaugt! Selten, hält er den Shad zw den Hundszähnen fest. 
Die meisten Bissspuren entstehen, wen man anschlägt - aber den Shad wieder aus dem Maul zieht.


----------



## _Chris (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

@Jonny

Bist du sicher, dass die Bisserkennung bei der  Kunstköderangelei mit GuFi keinen Einfluss hat? Möchte nicht irgendwie  anmaßend wirken, aber genau das ist für mich verdrehte Welt, zumindest wenn es sich um Zander dreht.


----------



## Mikey3110 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich denke, dass man nicht jeden Zander im Blank fühlt. Geht ja eigentlich auch nicht, wenn der Fisch auf einen zu schwimmt. Verdachtsanschläge bei ungewöhnlichem Erschlaffen der Schnur haben mir am letzten WE wieder ein paar Schniepis gebracht.
Gerade größere Distanzen in Kombination mit Wind verhindert doch eine Übertragung in den Blank. Oder nicht?
In den ersten Einholphasen schaue ich eigentlich grundsätzlich auf Schnur und Spitze... Wenn sich der Köder nähert, merke ich auch wieder mehr über den Blank. Auf große Distanzen habe ich in den seltensten Fällen den Kontakt über den Blank... Will aber nicht ausschließen, dass das an mir liegt #c


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich fische ne älter cormoranrute 2, 70m 10-50gramm wurfgewicht) , ne ältere 4000er shimano stradic, hab immer schön mein patschefingerchen an der schnur und hab vom 15. Mai bis anfang september ca. 30 maßige zander gefangen.  Dazu kommen nochmal etwa 50 untermaßige. Außerdem kann ich immer schön blöd in der gegend rum glotzen und Schiffe beobachten weil ich nich ständig angestreng auf schnur und rutenspitze gucke. Und nachts brauch ich auch kein licht um alles im blick zu haben. aber ich sag immer...wer fängt der hat recht.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Chris (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

...das ist ja eben die Besonderheit der Stradic: Übersetzung 6,0:1. 
Meine Rolle hat 5,2:1 und wie soll ich da ohne zu schauen das Schnurlaufröllchen in 12 Uhr-Position bringen |supergri? In einem Video wurde es schon mal als "Können" deklariert, wenn man es hinbekommt. Allerdings wurde von demjenigen auch wieder ne Stradic gefischt #6!
Es ist wohl das Beste, was man machen kann bzw. ist diese Methode extremst sensibel. Meine Wunschrollen haben aber allesamt leider keine gerade Übersetzung..


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Ich selbst fische die Stradic 4000 FD. Die hat soweit ich weiss, eine Übersetzung von 5,8:1. Trotzdem ist es kein Problem mit dem Finger an die Schnur zu kommen. Am besten geht das in dem man die Rute weit vorne am Griff festhält, damit man auch problemlos mit dem Finger drankommt (hab selbst keine besonders langen Finger).
Beim Faulenzen macht man das dann so, dass man die ersten Umdrehungen ein wenig schneller macht und die letzte dann ein wenig langsamer um die Schnur mit dem Finger abzufangen.
D.h. wenn ich im Sommer immer 3 Umdrehungen mache, werden die ersten beiden schneller ausgeführt und die dritte ein wenig langsamer um die Schnur abzufangen.
Wenn einem diese Methode in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist, dann kann man das auf alle anderen Stationärrollen übertragen und braucht keine spezielle mit einer geraden Übersetzung.


----------



## _Chris (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

...mhm, deine Vorgehensweise erschließt sich mir noch nicht ganz. Dennoch noch eins vorweg: Ich möchte und wollte nicht gänzlich ausschließen, dass es geht. 
Nun zu meinem Unvermögen, die Vorgehensweise zu verstehen |supergri! Ich verstehe es so, dass du die dritte Kurbelumdrehung durch deinen ausgestreckten Finger und bei Berührung mit der Schnur stoppst. Ansonsten müsstest du doch genau wissen wo du die Kurbel stoppen musst, damit du die Schnur greifen kannst? Als Linkshänder, mit umgebauter Rolle auf Linkshänderbetrieb, würde die Schnur dir gegen die Fingerspitze tippen, da der Rotor sich im Uhrzeigersinn bewegt. Aber als Rechtshänder läuft dir die Schnur gegen den Fingerrücken bzw. Fingernagel?

Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Verständnisprobleme einigermaßen verständlich äußern .


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (4. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



> Ich verstehe es so, dass du die dritte Kurbelumdrehung durch deinen ausgestreckten Finger und bei Berührung mit der Schnur stoppst



Richtig. Ich stoppe die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger etwas oberhalb vom Fingernagel, dann greife ich mit dem Finger noch mal rum, so dass ich mir die Schnur auf die Fingerspitze legen kann. 

Ist ein wenig kompliziert zu beschreiben.
Aber schau mal hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a9CEC_FVkw

Bei etwa 1:50 min. Genauso hab ich es mir auch angewöhnt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*



_Chris schrieb:


> @Jonny
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass die Bisserkennung bei der  Kunstköderangelei mit GuFi keinen Einfluss hat? Möchte nicht irgendwie  anmaßend wirken, aber genau das ist für mich verdrehte Welt, zumindest wenn es sich um Zander dreht.



Meine Aussage wahr eine ganz andere, wills aber nicht nochmal erklären. Einfach nochmal Lesen, dann weißt du was ich meine |supergri


----------



## _Chris (5. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

..I'm sorry, dass das hier OT wird:

@Jonny
Ich habe es mir noch mal durchgelesen...
Kannst du denn das Gegenteil belegen? Wenn nicht, ist deine Aussage dadurch nicht auch unbrauchbar und als Spam oder Getrolle anzusehen? Tut mir leid, verstehen tue ich es dann wirklich nicht...


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (5. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Leute....angelt so wie ihr es für euch richtig empfindet....da gibs nix zu beweisen oder widerlegen..hier sagt keiner das irgendwas blöde is oder nich funktioniert. Hier teilt jeder nur seine beste taktik die er für sich entwickelt hat....wie ich schon sagte....wer fängt hat recht...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Absolut korrekt.....

Auch die Gewässer sind zu unterschiedlich. Der eine beangelt klare Kiesgruben, der andere den Rhein oder einen anderen großen Strom.

Bei dem einen beissen die Fische vehement, beim anderen zicken die Räuber rum...


----------



## ameisentattoo (5. November 2013)

*AW: Bisserkennung beim Gummifisch-Angeln*

Wer fängt, hat nicht nur Recht, sondern auch Fisch


----------

